# Great deal on a PT111



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

PSA has PT111 G2 for 199 and.l free shipping, won't last long.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope.
Not even if the PT111 itself is free.

You wrote: "...won't last long."
Do you mean the gun?

:yawinkle:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> PSA has PT111 for 199 and.l free shipping, won't last long.


I agree with Steve. I doubt really if a PT111 will last long enough to be considered worth $199 you had to pay for it. With this in mind, it might take a while to sell. Good call. :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nope.
> Not even if the PT111 itself is free.
> 
> You wrote: "...won't last long."
> ...


That's pretty good Steve!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Outlaw in your excitement you described the PT-111 as the gun on special, but its the Taurus PT-111-G2 for only 199.99 with free shipping! And yes its an awesome deal!! Owned one for 3 yrs, its a great value over 2500 rounds through it without an issue... Its a solid performer IMO.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Craigh said:


> I agree with Steve. I doubt really if a PT111 will last long enough to be considered worth $199 you had to pay for it. With this in mind, it might take a while to sell. Good call. :watching:


I got crushed on the resale of my G2. The lower the retail price the resale value drops half that. Junk as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Like the saying goes one mans trash is another mans treasure! For me its a best buy, sorry you had problems.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nope.
> Not even if the PT111 itself is free.
> 
> You wrote: "...won't last long."
> ...


Why what could you possibly be suggesting. Lol...... All I know is I would never trust a G2 with my life no matter what it cost. Have heard and read about way to many quality control issues and problems with them.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Again one mans trash is another mans treasure. I own one and it never failed I've had guns costing 4 times as much fail. Point is any handgun can fail, price is no guarantee it wont. I bought the G2 as a truck gun that its my EDC it didn't get their by failing. You may not carry it and that's fine, I do, and its done the job.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I have just over. 5,000 rounds through mine without a hitch of any kind. 
There are some jerks on this forum that just can't shut their mouth when it comes to bashing the G2, even though most of them have never shot one. Kind of reminds me of school kids.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Agreed Outlaw, but I will say livingthedream has had nothing but bad luck with Taurus, but most of the others have ZERO experience with the G2 and have never shot one. Reminds me of the guy who wouldn't buy a Ford or Chevy because of the Edsel or Corvair they pass on the Mustang or Camero. Some people are stuck in the past


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I owned 2 G2's and speak from experience.You guys must live in a cave or just in denial or ignorant. Have you not heard of the many problems Taurus is currently having. This is in the present not the past. The recall has caused everyone that purchased Pt-111 Mill pro aggravation out the wazoo. Most are still waiting for their subpar replacements after a year and a half . The repair time on the G2 is 6 to 8 weeks if they have the replacement parts If not they receive a shipment from brazil last week of every month if you are lucky your part then will be available if not will have to wait another 4 weeks for repairs. If your gun is more than 3 months old you are responsible for the return shipping which range from $40 to $65 dollars. The reputation of Taurus is horrible. I am still reading on other forums of terrible quality control issues and multiple failure issues YE YE YE I know your gun has been flawless. Bla BLa Bla. It is not the same Taurus as of the past few years. Not what it once was and getting worse just ask the people in the know and do a little more reading and research. Budget guns that are made cheaply with horrible quality control that can fail at any moment Period!!!!!! Here is just one comment of many_."At the gun shop where I work, we won't sell any Taurus except the Judge. Past experience is that it's a losing proposition, since we back everything we sell. No parts, lousy customer service and a huge rate of returns compared to other brands makes Taurus a poor item to carry. We do sell the Judge because of the high demand for it, and the fact that this one gun rarely has trouble"._


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I beginning to believe you'd have trouble with a can opener? LOL! You see I also speak from experience and its one the best sub 300.00 compact handguns I've ever owned, for me it does the job. And does it very well.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Only guns that ever gave me problems were Taurus. I own a lot of handguns with zero issues and have done some smithing . From your statement It is obvious that you are a novice and inexperienced ,unable to tell the difference between a quality handguns and junk. Better off carrying a can opener rather than a G2. Lol......


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey fans, even better, DeGuns, 179.00 for the best value to quality gun on the market.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> Only guns that ever gave me problems were Taurus. I own a lot of handguns with zero issues and have done some smithing . From your statement It is obvious that you are a novice and inexperienced ,unable to tell the difference between a quality handguns and junk. *Better off carrying a can opener rather than a G2*. Lol......


That was a pretty good come back! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Be honest, how long ago did you own a Taurus? I owned a chevy in the. 90's and it was pure junk and so was my dealers service dept. Alot has changed with GM in the last 15 years and maybe I'd buy one now but I certainly wouldn't bash one because of the 90's.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cannon said:


> Agreed Outlaw, but I will say livingthedream has had nothing but bad luck with Taurus, *but most of the others have ZERO experience with the G2 and have never shot one.* Reminds me of the guy who wouldn't buy a Ford or Chevy because of the Edsel or Corvair they pass on the Mustang or Camero. Some people are stuck in the past


That's probably because there's enough of us who know enough to stay away from products by a manufacturer who's had a long history of producing faulty products and providing poor customer service. At least at a rate that is far higher than the others. There is absolutely no dispute about that. Maybe things have changed over at Taurus? I really don't know? I'm not willing to take that chance and piss away $200 on what may or may not be a piece of junk based on Taurus' past history. That would be no different than flushing $200 down the toilet, hoping that the toilet won't flush.

Comparing vehicles to guns is a poor analogy as vehicles are more complicated mechanically than firearms. For that matter you might as well compare them to the space shuttle. As someone who's worked on both vehicles and guns for most of my life. I can tell you that every auto manufacturer has produced a lemon. For Ford it was the Pinto, for Chevy it was the Vega, for Chrysler it was the "K" car. To be sure many people bought these vehicles without issue, but that still doesn't change the fact that they were cheaply made vehicles with a poor track record. The Edsel was basically a Fairlane and buyers weren't enamored by it's looks. The Corvair was brought down by Ralph Nader who was on a mission and was just as safe if not more than the Volkswagen "Beetle". Yet the "Beetle" never received such bad publicity nor did any other rear engined air cooled cars of that era.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well to be honest, I bought my G2 in Dec. 16 a couple hundred rounds and off to Florida in early Jan. Got it back in March, another 100 rounds, and back to Florida. Got it back in mid April. The best part was when the Gun shop took it on a trade, lost money but worth it. The Shield never skipped a beet, so I guess I got what I paid for. When you pump out a million guns at a cheap price you are bond to get a couple good ones. We're just letting people know our experiences with the gun.


----------



## perterra (Jul 23, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> Only guns that ever gave me problems were Taurus. I own a lot of handguns with zero issues and have done some smithing . From your statement It is obvious that you are a novice and inexperienced ,unable to tell the difference between a quality handguns and junk. Better off carrying a can opener rather than a G2. Lol......


Youve been lucky I would say, had 2 Colts 1911's a Smith & Wesson 59 a Keltec and 2 Berettas all cause me misery. I've had 3 Taurus, they all worked.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, talk about thread drift. OP starts out with some deals on G2's, and the whole bottom falls out on this. Damn.


----------



## perterra (Jul 23, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Man, talk about thread drift. OP starts out with some deals on G2's, and the whole bottom falls out on this. Damn.


There are people who like to worry about what others buy, and they sometimes seem to enjoy dropping a turd in the punch bowl.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

perterra said:


> There are people who like to worry about what others buy, and they sometimes seem to enjoy dropping a turd in the punch bowl.


It has nothing to do with that at all and there's no reason for anyone to get offended by another's opinion. Everyone has their likes and dislikes, that will never change. If someone doesn't like the gun I buy or the vehicle I drive then so be it. They don't have to own it and they don't have to drive it. There are far more important things to worry about other than that.

People who are looking to buy a product, *especially first time buyers* might go to forums such as this one to seek out information and opinions. Unfortunately when it comes to guns, Taurus products generate a lot of negative opinions because of all the problems that people have had with both their products and customer service. Facts are facts and it is what it is. I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over what another individual chooses to buy even if they've been forewarned. Let the individual do their research, read all the comments and then decide for themselves.

If Taurus products were so great then you'd think that the nations law enforcement and military agencies would have chosen them as their preferred sidearm? The cost savings to taxpayers would be tremendous, but more importantly they would be carrying a product that they could be confident that their lives might one day be dependent on. Except for maybe Brazil where the guns are manufactured, I don't think that they are chosen elsewhere throughout the world as a standard sidearm for the military and police? I don't know, maybe they are? Even in Brazil 98,000 have been recalled.



> The São Paulo State Military Police (PMSP), a gendarmerie tasked with the state's non-investigative police work, have recalled all of the 98,000 (no, not a typo) .40 S&W Taurus 24/7 DS pistols issued to their personnel after discovering that *some of them could be discharged without the trigger being pulled.* In the video below, from SBT.com.br, demonstrates how easily the faulty pistols can be discharged &#8230;
> Brazilian Police Recall 98,000 Taurus 24/7 DS Pistols - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog





> Firearms manufacturer Taurus has agreed to a voluntary recall of nearly 1 million pistols as part of the settlement of a lawsuit that alleges nine handgun models had defects, *including one that caused some to inadvertently fire when dropped.*
> 
> "This is not an anti-firearms lawsuit. This is a defective product lawsuit," said Birmingham attorney Todd Wheeles, co-lead counsel representing plaintiffs in the 2013 federal lawsuit. "This hopefully will help save lives by taking defective firearms off the street."
> 
> The settlement affects customers who bought the following models sold between 1997 and 2013 in the U.S., Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands and Guam: PT-111 Millennium; PT-132 Millennium; PT-138-Millennium; PT-140 Millennium; PT-145 Millennium; PT-745 Millennium; PT-609; PT-640; and PT-24/7.---http://www.alsfirearmsblog.com/2015/08/01/taurus-pistol-recall-firearms-company-voluntary-recalls-nearly-1-million-pistols/





> BREAKING NEWS: Taurus Curve Already Recalled?--*We recently discovered that a batch of the new Curve™ pistols left our facility without the caliber (.380 Auto) prominently displayed.* We are requesting that these firearms are returned to us for proper marking. There are no quality or safety issues with these firearms. The marking error has been corrected and we are currently producing and shipping Curves to meet the significant demand for this product.--http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2015/04/02/taurus-curve-already-recalled/





> You either love em, or you hate em. Taurus pistols have been around for a while now, and have always come under fire for making junk semi-autos that do not perform whenever they are supposed to. *Unless you've been living on mars, you know that Taurus has been in court a lot lately*, and are now recalling many of their dangerous guns that don't always go bang when they should, and DO sometimes go bang when they should not.---https://guncarrier.com/the-taurus-pistol-recall/


In the case of the "Curve" something as simple as leaving the markings off is enough to tell someone that somebody's not paying attention to something. I don't know what it is with this company? Is it their labor force? Employee moral? Inferior materials? Poor management? Quality control? I really don't know. Until they get their act together, buying any one of their products is going to be a hit or a miss. So far they've struck out too many times.

Some of us including yours truly feel we have a duty to inform as many people as possible to not buy their products until this company finally gets its act together. Buying a faulty gun could not only put themselves in danger but others as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They left the caliber marking off of those Curves?
That's an inspection-and-quality-control problem.
It's something that a properly trained QC inspector should immediately notice.

I offer the conjecture that each of Taurus's quality-and-conformity inspectors may be overworked, and have too much to do.
That would cause them to skip over something small in size, for instance a caliber marking, while looking for other, larger issues too quickly.
I further conjecture that Taurus's QC people may have too much to do, because hiring too few of them is an easy way to reduce production costs.

The real problem, of course, is that a recall-and-fix operation is much more expensive than paying for enough properly trained gunmakers and QC people to get it done right in the first place.
And that set of conjectures leads me to opine that the people running Taurus are bottom-line bean counters who institute false economies to make profits look larger, hoping that they can get away with it in the long run.

Hey, Taurus: It isn't working.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> People who are looking to buy a product, *especially first time buyers* might go to forums such as this one to seek out information and opinions. Unfortunately when it comes to guns, Taurus products generate a lot of negative opinions because of all the problems that people have had with both their products and customer service. Facts are facts and it is what it is. I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep over what another individual chooses to buy even if they've been forewarned. Let the individual do their research, read all the comments and then decide for themselves.


The issue I have is that NO ONE asked for your f*ing opinion. Someone starts a post about having bought a PT111 G2 and you bash the gun.

I started this post with a statement about prices, at no point did I ask for an opinion.

I honestly don't understand why anyone that feels the way you do would even come into the Taurus sub-forum...... Unless it is to troll.

I own a Ram pickup and love it, 2 friends have Fords and they are in the shop all the time. Do I go to Ford forums and bash Fords? No, I'm a little more mature than that.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> *The issue I have is that NO ONE asked for your f*ing opinion.* Someone starts a post about having bought a PT111 G2 and you bash the gun.
> 
> I started this post with a statement about prices, at no point did I ask for an opinion.
> 
> ...


Well that's just too God damn bad, you've got it anyway! If the opinions of others bother you so much maybe it's not such a good idea to own a gun in the first place. You might end up shooting someone over a petty little disagreement. You take things way too personal all over a cheaply made gun. Yeah, you're mature alright.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> Well that's just too God damn bad, you've got it anyway! If the opinions of others bother you so much maybe it's not such a good idea to own a gun in the first place. You might end up shooting someone over a petty little disagreement. You take things way too personal all over a cheaply made gun. Yeah, you're mature alright.


WOW, what an ignorant loser. If what I said doesn't make sense to you I'd have to guess you never graduated high school.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> WOW, what an ignorant loser. If what I said doesn't make sense to you I'd have to guess you never graduated high school.


We can go back and forth with insults all day long. However I'm not going to oblige you, I'm done. You're just not worth another minute of my time.


----------



## OSOKILL (Dec 5, 2011)

OH OH OH I have a question..... is slipping in the language, insults and flaming you all are attempting to do here worth the time away from the forum you are well on yer way to earning???

curious minds want to know :///


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

ffadmin said:


> OH OH OH I have a question..... is slipping in the language, insults and flaming you all are attempting to do here worth the time away from the forum you are well on yer way to earning???
> 
> curious minds want to know :///


I agree, ban him.


----------



## OSOKILL (Dec 5, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> I agree, ban him.


ummm I was talking to YOU too ://


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> The issue I have is that NO ONE asked for your f*ing opinion. Someone starts a post about having bought a PT111 G2 and you bash the gun.
> 
> I started this post with a statement about prices, at no point did I ask for an opinion.
> 
> I honestly don't understand why anyone that feels the way you do would even come into the Taurus sub-forum...... Unless it is to troll.


Do you really believe what you said? I suppose maybe because you're so new to this forum, but I doubt anyone was trolling the Taurus forum here. What happens is that any post on any forum also shows up in a forum called Active Topics at the top menus of any page here. So when you posted your PT111 price post, it appeared on the Taurus forum and Active Topics at the same time. Many of us never bother to go to any individual forum other than to start a thread. We go to Active Topics and therefore nobody is "Trolling" anybody or anything.

You say nobody asked his opinion. Well, I did and so did everyone else when they read and contribute to internet forums. That's what it is all about. This is also where a lot of people new to firearms or considering a new purchase comes to check out other's opinions and experiences. They can get a good understanding with respect to the underlying reputation of a firearm or brand. I think it's better than many of the paid reviews online.

You bought a Taurus and defend your choice. That's all well and good, but you and I both know the history of Taurus problems with materials, workmanship, assembly and customer service. That's not arguable. They've had some problems. This is offset by a really inexpensive purchase price if you're willing to take the chance. Moreover, spouting off vitriolic insults with an acrimonious attitude doesn't help your cause. Take a deep breath and rethink your position.

Lt. Colonel Nutnfancy's review of the PT111 G2 and it's titled "Taurus Millennium G2: It Kinda Busted"


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Do you really believe what you said? I suppose maybe because you're so new to this forum, but I doubt anyone was trolling the Taurus forum here. What happens is that any post on any forum also shows up in a forum called Active Topics at the top menus of any page here. So when you posted your PT111 price post, it appeared on the Taurus forum and Active Topics at the same time. Many of us never bother to go to any individual forum other than to start a thread. We go to Active Topics and therefore nobody is "Trolling" anybody or anything.
> 
> You say nobody asked his opinion. Well, I did and so did everyone else when they read and contribute to internet forums. That's what it is all about. This is also where a lot of people new to firearms or considering a new purchase comes to check out other's opinions and experiences. They can get a good understanding with respect to the underlying reputation of a firearm or brand. I think it's better than many of the paid reviews online.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craigh!

I wasn't going to respond anymore (curiosity got the best of me) but owe you a debt of gratitude.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

perterra said:


> There are people who like to worry about what others buy, and they sometimes seem to enjoy dropping a turd in the punch bowl.


If there was a turd and a Taurus in the punch bowl, I'd have to think long & hard about which I'd scoop out.

I'd choose the more-valuable item.

The turd.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> We can go back and forth with insults all day long. However I'm not going to oblige you, I'm done. You're just not worth another minute of my time.


Just what I was hoping for.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

(Do you really believe what you said? I suppose maybe because you're so new to this forum, but I doubt anyone was trolling the Taurus forum here.) Think what you will Craigh, but there are several posters that have never owned a Taurus but they feel its their duty to troll this forum in hopes of a chance to post a negative comment on a brand they have no 1st hand experience with. Been here long enough to ignore there negative posts. Funny its the same few spewing the same worn out tale of woe. My advice to them... GET A LIFE!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

My beef is... Why can't us Taurus lovers post and chat with each other without getting pissed on by 4 or 5 haters? 
All I peacefully ask is that if you guys see a post asking for advice and opinions feel free to give yours. But if it's a discussion amongst us or some guy boasting about his new purchase PLEASE hit the back button and keep your well deserved opinion to yourself. I respect your thoughts, respect ours.


----------



## OSOKILL (Dec 5, 2011)

well maybe those "woe spewers" need to start getting vacations for trolling the taurus area. .... something to think about before posting guys??? 

BTW do NOT be surprised when it starts happening


----------



## perterra (Jul 23, 2017)

win231 said:


> If there was a turd and a Taurus in the punch bowl, I'd have to think long & hard about which I'd scoop out.
> 
> I'd choose the more-valuable item.
> 
> The turd.


This reminds me why I pretty much steer clear of firearms forums.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Outlaw said:


> I have just over. 5,000 rounds through mine without a hitch of any kind.
> *There are some jerks on this forum* that just can't shut their mouth when it comes to bashing the G2, even though most of them have never shot one. Kind of reminds me of school kids. [emphasis added]


It is here, at post #10 of this thread, where things begin to get out of hand.
This is the very first _ad hominem_ statement.

Outlaw made the beginning post, in which he stated merely that certain Taurus pistols were being offered for sale at a bargain price.
In my mind, the original post was almost an advertisement, although it's pretty clear that Outlaw has no financial stake in the sale of Taurus pistols.

I admit to making the first adversarial post, post #2 in the thread, in which I stated that I wouldn't take a Taurus, even for free.
Perhaps I shouldn't've written that.
But it was a true sentiment on my part, and there was no attack on anyone included in it.

I sense a lot of defensiveness here.
I apologize for raising your hackles, Outlaw and Cannon.


----------



## OSOKILL (Dec 5, 2011)

win231 said:


> If there was a turd and a Taurus in the punch bowl, I'd have to think long & hard about which I'd scoop out.
> 
> I'd choose the more-valuable item.
> 
> The turd.





perterra said:


> This reminds me why I pretty much steer clear of firearms forums.


better yet in the future just start reporting these comments and I will look em over. those who troll will soon regret their efforts


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I have to chime in again. I have made the mistake of purchasing 2 Taurus G2's so I talk from experience. Had issues with both and since sold both. I learned a valuable lesson. Got hammered on the one trade and hammered on the one I sold. I have since purchased an FN9C and a Smith and Wesson shield 45. My opinion is that the quality of the Smith and Fn Far surpasses the quality of the G2's. Some here think that the quality of the G2 is exceptional and I can respect that. But knowing what I know now I respectfully disagree. Would never recommend a Taurus to anyone. Would you if you have had my experience with Taurus products? If some feel confident using a Taurus product for self defense I respect that but it will never be me.


----------



## OSOKILL (Dec 5, 2011)

everything made has both good and bad. as an example cars. some people have great things to say about the model car they have, and other have nothing but bad about the same year and model. no matter what you buy in this world you have the possibility to get a lemon. that being said if someone is asking for information concerning the bad that people have experienced then by all means offer you opinions. BUT if members are talking about how they LIKE their particular guns then that's not the place for anyone to be jumping in and putting them down.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Well said perterra I been very fortunate only 1 bad pistol in my life so far. The good thing for me with the Taurus I snagged one for just over 225.00. I paid over 600.00 the lemon I bought new, waited til I got it back from the factory for the 2nd time (Same problem) and traded it in, cost me a few bucks but I learned just cuz you pay a lot its no guarantee it will be a solid buy. The Taurus has been a great gun and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It is here, at post #10 of this thread, where things begin to get out of hand.
> This is the very first _ad hominem_ statement.
> 
> Outlaw made the beginning post, in which he stated merely that certain Taurus pistols were being offered for sale at a bargain price.
> ...


Well said, I appreciate this post.


----------

